# #UberSENIOR | Uber partners with senior citizen group in hunt for new drivers



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-partners-with-senior-citizen-group-in-hunt-for-new-drivers/


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Once this is in full force, the system will surge between 3:30 and 4:30 as they are all offline eating dinner.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Dear Uber,

My driver Gertrude was really nice. I enjoyed the fresh baked cookies she provided. 

Now her driving 15 mph across town with the hazards on... not so much.

Oh, one more thing, the car smelled like a dirty diaper.

Millennial


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-partners-with-senior-citizen-group-in-hunt-for-new-drivers/


This is up there with calling old people and trying to scam them out if their savings.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

18-year-old druggy Kyle is ditching school, e-hails an uberX to go on a quick drug run .. 80-year-old Granny gets the ping...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

It'll take forever when they have to stop and pee every few miles. Their navigation will be rolling down the window and asking directions.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Once this is in full force, the system will surge between 3:30 and 4:30 as they are all offline eating dinner.


No early am surges--until it's time to walk the mall.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

New platform...
UberLIFEALERT


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like uber is running out of creative ideas and headed towards desparity in terms of finding drivers.
robotic cars cant come soon enough.
i see a google takeover uber once google starts rolling out driverless cars.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We need more lanes, traffic flow will slow down.


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

UberComic said:


> It'll take forever when they have to stop and pee every few miles. Their navigation will be rolling down the window and asking directions.


No, they are probably already in depends.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Already tons of old people doing it..they just don't work late..

But a bunch of seniors sitting at home happy with $200 a week, leaving the app on all day...that I could see..beats Walmart


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL, the 40 something posters think they aren't old and making fun of 50+ folks.

I got news for you - you are already Old Farts.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> LOL, the 40 something posters think they aren't old and making fun of 50+ folks.
> 
> I got news for you - you are already Old Farts.


Hahaha! Keep it up Sacto Burbs your turn is coming!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Hahaha! Keep it up Sacto Burbs your turn is coming!


In my book anyone over 30 is an old fart. That's when they start whining about not being young anymore.

I learned this from a 45 year old friend who was playing ultimate frisbee with 25 year olds laughing at them because they were whining about how tired they were , unlike in their youth. He was babyfaceed and ran circles around all of them. They all thought he was 28.

And on a similar note I had a passenger who is 25 years old telling me how he was off to play disc golf. What a wimp. That's not a real sport. Unless you play Ultimate Frisbee you ain't jack . Thank you, I feel better now.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> In my book anyone over 30 is an old fart. That's when they start whining about not being young anymore.
> 
> I learned this from a 45 year old friend who was playing ultimate frisbee with 25 year olds laughing at them because they were whining about how tired they were , unlike in their youth. He was babyfaceed and ran circles around all of them. They all thought he was 28.
> 
> And on a similar note I had a passenger who is 25 years old telling me how he was off to play disc golf. What a wimp. That's not a real sport. Unless you play Ultimate Frisbee you ain't jack . Thank you, I feel better now.


I'm 51. I'll take old. It beats being dead, and it beats people thinking I'm a dumbass who can't function without a smartphone, cannot process more than 140 characters at a time, and needs to live off my parents until I'm 30


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

No more early morning surge. ..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I think this headline is a little misleading. According to the article, the target is "life reimagined" which had an average age of 52. That's well below senior citizen age, commonly reserved for pension/social security eligibility age.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> The article is centered around AARP which does have a younger threshold for seniors but nonetheless is a subscription for seniors.


No the group is Life Reimagined, an offshoot. Their average age is 52. They attract people in my age group who are often RA'd with some early retirement.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> No the group is Life Reimagined, an offshoot. Their average age is 52. They attract people in my age group who are often RA'd with some early retirement.


What's RA'd?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Goober said:


> What's RA'd?


"Resource Action'ed". Laid off, sent to Rancho Cucamonga, RIF'd. Mostly "screwed"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

"Life Reimagined" is not a senior citizen program, it is more of a "middle aged" program.

http://institute.lifereimagined.org/signature/22481-The-New-Life-Phase:-An-Overview


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Is Recruiting Bored Old People as Drivers *









_First Uber came for the taxi industry. Now, for our grandmas.
....
Uber is luring the olds with a sweet $35 bonus, "equivalent to a full tank of gas in many cities," after your grandparents successfully deliver 10 people to their destinations._


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Dear Uber,
> 
> My driver Gertrude was really nice. I enjoyed the fresh baked cookies she provided.
> 
> ...


Ha ha to funny!!


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCIQMygGMAZqFQoTCNmJ3aDXhMcCFcI8HgodZQcKow

Just in case #UberSenior needs to go


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> "Life Reimagined" is not a senior citizen program, it is more of a "middle aged" program.
> 
> http://institute.lifereimagined.org/signature/22481-The-New-Life-Phase:-An-Overview


It's the program for the under-employed age group since the recession.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> LOL, the 40 something posters think they aren't old and making fun of 50+ folks.
> 
> I got news for you - you are already Old Farts.


POST # 15/Sacto Burbs:.....H....E....Y....!
It is ALREADY 06:00.
Shouldn't You be in line at "Country
Kitchen Buffet"?

Bison AARPily Chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...d=0CCIQMygGMAZqFQoTCNmJ3aDXhMcCFcI8HgodZQcKow
> 
> Just in case #UberSenior needs to go


POST # 28/UberXTampa:...ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> In my book anyone over 30 is an old fart. That's when they start whining about not being young anymore.
> 
> I learned this from a 45 year old friend who was playing ultimate frisbee with 25 year olds laughing at them because they were whining about how tired they were , unlike in their youth. He was babyfaceed and ran circles around all of them. They all thought he was 28.
> 
> And on a similar note I had a passenger who is 25 years old telling me how he was off to play disc golf. What a wimp. That's not a real sport. Unless you play Ultimate Frisbee you ain't jack . Thank you, I feel better now.


POST # 17/Sacto Burbs: Stay in Sacra-
mento....."JACK"!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> New platform...
> UberLIFEALERT


POST#10/ReviTULize: As"The Simpsons"
character
"Montgomery" would say, "Excellent...."


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Is Recruiting Bored Old People as Drivers *
> View attachment 10656
> 
> 
> ...


POST # 25/chi1cabby: Thanks for this.
The Photo is Priceless!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 25/chi1cabby: Thanks for this.
> The Photo is Priceless!


Here's a picture meme, courtesy of AintWorthIt, that I tweeted on #UberSENIOR:


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here's a picture meme, courtesy of AintWorthIt, that I tweeted on #UberSENIOR:
> View attachment 10676
> 
> View attachment 10677


POST # 35/chi1cabby: Full-on Chortle!


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't worry about old age ...... it doesn't last long


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

LaustinAustin said:


> Don't worry about old age ...... it doesn't last long


what comes after that Older Age?


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

*AARP should be ashamed!!! *

UBER and Customers* EXPLOIT* their drivers. Now recruiting senors in masses! *Un-real*!!

NO WAY COULD YOU operate a successful biz as an independent @ less than 1.00 per mile with no tip or expense reimbursement leaving driver with around 20 cents a mile profit or huge loss if major mechanical issues. Rates drop with no warning or input from drivers, rating system causes driver to be fired under 4.6 with no opportunity for defense against drunk riders. Naive and inexperienced transportation drivers using their personal vehicles and illegal personal insurance - Uber says "because they can" why? Because they and the customers want Uber, investors and lobbyists to make all the money with absolutely no living wage for the drivers, This is what the fight is all about!

The young people have wised up so now they are picking on seniors! When seniors start fretting about how their going to come up with money to keep their car in good shape and get bad ratings because they will require "no-nonsense" in their cars, or ruined from puck - the stress alone could cause an accident. Check all the accidents and high risk before you advocate for us seniors just because someone dangles money in front of you!

Shame!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You underestimate seniors. These are people who have already lived for 50 years, not pathetic human beings who have done nothing in their life, but someone who's decided that they are willing to put a stranger in their car and drive them around. A senior is a young person with 30 years more experience.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Just add Uber!
http://www.cnbc.com/2015/02/17/these-scammers-are-targeting-your-elderly-parents.html


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm 62 and I drive to make money to travel to participate in triathlons and marathons.

I'll put my health up against y'all young'uns whose idea of exercise is stretching your thumbs before playing your silly video games.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Hashtag it on twitter with funny stuff like on here. Make fun of uber programs on twitter


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberComic said:


> It'll take forever when they have to stop and pee every few miles. Their navigation will be rolling down the window and asking directions.


You probably forgot they pee and poop on the fly LMAO when you hear them say "Uh-oh" and it starts smelling in the car then you know what's up...


----------

